

Is It Ethical to Watch Murder Caught on Tape? - mukyu
http://www.psmag.com/nature-and-technology/is-it-ethical-to-watch-murder-caught-on-tape

======
ant6n
It's strange when questions of morals and ethics are decided based on
consequences, data. To some, only when there are measurable negative
consequences to an act, will they agree that this act may have not been
ethical or moral.

I tend to think that it is self-evident that watching murder on tape is
immoral. And distributing such material is doubly so.

